# oil pan gasket



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

how easy??? im doing it in my driveway. i call it caveman style.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

not easy! 

You have to lift the engine because the subframe is in the way! Have a quick look at it, you'll see..


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

might as well replace all my bushings while im at it right..


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

bushings? the rubber mounts for the engine you mean?


They are easier to replace than the gasket


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

i wanna replace every rubber ,all the suspention rubber,motor mounts trans mount.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

You can replace all motor rubbers without taking the engine out. Having a crane to lift the engine a little bit is very handy.

For replacing the gasket you have to lift the engine just enough to get the oil pan off, with the engine in place that's impossible.


----------

